# Ping Zing 2 Copper Sand Wedge



## swaters (Jan 20, 2009)

Right guys this is my 1st ever post, so forgive me if i've put in the wrong topic section !!!!

I currently own a Ping Zing 2 S3 Copper Beryllium Sand Wedge which I believe is 57 or 57.5 degree, my question is does anyone have any idea what it's worth, a friend of mine told me its fairly rare and is probably worth a few quid.

I'm thinking of changing it for a new Vokey 55 degree wedge, so wanted some idea of value.  Before anyone says look on ebay, I don't want to mess about with an auction or sell it for Â£30 when its worth a lot more.  I'll either place a classified for it, or p/x it at the pro shop.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## JezzE (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello there,
I'm certainly no in-depth expert on the value of secondhand clubs, but if yours is like this one
http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/298387/Ping_Zing_2_BeCu.html#
then this is what they're up for on golfbidder.co.uk at the moment. I'm not sure how much this means you would get as I'm not a registered user so can't get a purchase price, but I'm guessing no more than half the retail price.
On ebay, similar clubs seem to fetch between Â£30 and Â£50 - I know you say don't suggest ebay, but it's generally a pretty good guide as to what something is worth
Please don't take this as gospel in case yours is some especially rare model, but hopefully this will give you some kind of starting point,
Jezz


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Keep it, cus you just may not get on with the vokeys!!


----------

